# To upgrade the Forum to something better!



## GT (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a idea that I would like the "Bosses" of this Forum to consider. 

I think it is about time to implement some basic rules.

1. There has to be an end to this "chitter chatter" that are killing the post and subject, there are so many examples of this on this Forum.

2. Those individuals that like to chat can use Messenger or ICQ!

3. On other Forums there are strikt rules, if someone is spamming to much that gives him first a varning, the next step is that the user is banned from the Forum. There are many young posters who like to hunt kills and grades and therefore are willing to spam to much and in the process kills the post.

**At All Times Keep to the Subject! If You Do not know anything about whats been asked keep away and don´t try to spam and get kills and climb in the grade system !!!

4. There has to be an end to this: "whats were the best Fighter or bomber .... and also the posts about theoritical fights between planes that never met in a dogfight.

5. This forum needs more of people who can answer tricky questions about aviation and not the information that anyone can obtain on the net. I mean true knowledge, one example is Erich who knows alot.

Regards
GT


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 17, 2006)

We are not like other forums, and we dont do things so strict here...

The kill system is no longer in place, and when it was, the only way to get kills was long lengthy posts, not spam...

Us individuals that like to "chit chat" do so because people here are our freinds and pals, and we enjoy chitting and chatting, and dont use those lame ass ICQ/AIM programs...

And what the hell is the matter with theoretical combat discussions???? Its better than talking about ur dogs bad breath...

Ponit is, if u want a stricter site, go somewhere else, like u obviously have been doing...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be honest here, GT. Perhaps this isn't the forum for you. Threads do have a tendency to ebb and flow on and off topic. It is very similar to rel world conversation if you think about it. And so what if there is a little banter back and forth?

In case you didn't notice, the kill system was eliminated quite some time ago. I never cared about the ranking of those. So some people do spam a bit. Lately it doesn'[t seem so much.

"At all times keep on subject"??? Gees, sometimes other threads get started when other points come up. Sometimes it changes a bit, but it's really not a big deal. I know _I_ am not going to get uptight about it, nor do I think any of the other admins are. 

The "what are the best" threads have brought about some interesting discussion and I know that I have learned from alot of those. Things get brought up that often others hadn't thought of. There is nothing wrong with those. If you don't like them, then maybe you could just NOT READ THEM!

You are a little uptight about who should and shouldn't be here. We are ALL here to learn and discuss. Everyone brings something to the table. Erich has a great amount of knowledge, but he has been doing research longer than some of the forum members have been alive. Everyone has to start somewhere, and here is a good place to start. There is a lot more here than what is found on the net, and so what if it came from the net? No one has the index to everything on the net, which is humungous. People have posted links that I have not seen before, and I have spent a LOT of time on the net.

To be honest, if the forum held to the strict rules that you listed, this place would probably be pretty damn boring. I have made some good friends here, met Joe offline, spoken to a few on the telephone and have enjoyed it here. If you aren't happy with things the way they are here, you don't have to come around. I personally like it the way it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)

DITTO!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

You met Joe offline too, Joe?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

And if you think the sapm is bad now you havent seen this site when I first joined....I think the friendly and relaxed attitude is good as pointed out by the other admins...

If you dont like the way we're running this place then go someplace else, cos we like this joint and many other members do too...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

I like it the way it is, if you clamped down in would reduce the ebb and flow of the forum (and most of the topics) and as a result this place wouldn't be what it is at the moment.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

this is the only forum i've ever really been part of, i'm one of the longest serving members and was here when there was only a few topics and 3 posts in a day was huge! over two years i've seen many people come and go, and i'm glad to say some great poeple have stayed, believe me the spam is nothing compared to the good ol' days when me and CC would spend entire weekends on here! i've had a look at a couple of other forums and they're very strict, at which point i'm glad i'm part of this forum's relaxed and friendly atmosphere, the atmosphere on the other forums is what made me click the little X in the top right corner and never go back, personally i've always thought this is a fantastic sight and i've learnt just as much as i would have at any other forum, because everyone here knows something someone else doesn't, and as we're all friends that information is shared freely, i know stuff about the lanc i bet even erich doesn't know, there's a lot he can tell me, heck even CC's tought people some stuff, the mods here are also great and sort out problematic posters quickly, but if you don't like it here, that's not our problem..........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep. When I first came here (uhmm, don't remember... 2 years?), my first impression was it is just another forum with bunch of freaks. I was also surprised by the free flow of words/subjects at this place but I got used to it in a few days, hehe. I can seriously say I ressteled here from all the other boring forums and now I consider ww2aircraft.net as my homepage. Bunch of great people here.

What is so exciting on strict forums where you have to care about not breaking some of their idiotic "rules"? And if you do so, they lock it up? What kind of joy is that GT? A real pleasure is the freedom of speech, as we do here.

I advice you to be a bit more involed in stuff... Stay a while and look how things go here... Before suggesting things like this, m'kay?

You're of course welcomed here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

www.ww2aircraft.net *IS* my homepage


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> www.ww2aircraft.net is *OUR* homepage!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

i see the start of annother pointless thread here .........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

where?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2006)

"At all times keep on subject"

Bad idea....... sometimes a thread goes into a whole different direction that is just as interesting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

> where?



what's your homepage 

i think there's one already but i'll be buggered if i'm going through all them pages of dead topics


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah.

and i have ww2acft set as my Homepage, of course...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

If I didnt have AOL as a browser id probably have www.formula1.com as my homepage.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> If I didnt have AOL as a browser id probably have www.formula1.com as my homepage.



Ah, that kinda sucks, CC.... I thought you'd have http://www.cornutoitalioano.gay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

CC you could always download another browser (http://www.mozilla.com) or just use IE. You don't have to use AOL...

Anyway my homepage is (in IE) BBC News and (in Firefox) Battlefield mod I betatest for.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Yahoo for me as homepage ... 'cos ... well, I check my e-mails first thing. You don't like it you can fuck off, you fuck stick. Sorry ...got a little carried away. 

GT. ... don't like it ... shove a red hot poker up your ass. Then tell me what it feels like 'cos I'm quite interested.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plan_D........ I dont think your comments towards GT are necessary. We can disagree about anything while still being civil.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

How do you know? He might enjoy it. To each his own. The first paragraph was actually directed at the homepage comments. When you're a Mod or Admin THEN you can tell me what is and isn't appropriate. Until then ... well, just don't try.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 19, 2006)

while we are on an admin-y type thread, perhaps its time to add in a couple more ranks? There is an almost 11000-post difference between plan_D and CC, but they're both on the same rank, even if CC is a mod.
Just a thought...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

no one really takes much not of the ranks, it just scares little newb kids into thinking we're bigger and better than them...........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 19, 2006)

Well on some ofrums you have to possibility to title yourself as wish. I'd be... uhmm... I don't know...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont like that self titled gimmick Ive seen... It seems rather gay....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 19, 2006)

I was always uncomfortable with the commisioned rank I attained


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> CC you could always download another browser (http://www.mozilla.com) or just use IE. You don't have to use AOL...
> 
> Anyway my homepage is (in IE) BBC News and (in Firefox) Battlefield mod I betatest for.



Nah I actually like the AOL browser, its pretty good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2006)

Piss on AOL, bunch of freakin Nazis...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Piss on AOL, bunch of freakin Nazis...



I just dumped them, I like all the intrusive crap they slip into your computer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

They really dont like it when you complain. Luckily though my mum is a master in the art of manipulation and can get them to do anything for us...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Piss on AOL, bunch of freakin Nazis...



Huh


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree Joe. Once the sods at AOL get into your kit its like crabs, bloody hard to find them all, very irritating and not easy to shift.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2006)

trackend said:


> I agree Joe. Once the sods at AOL get into your kit its like crabs, bloody hard to find them all, very irritating and not easy to shift.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2006)

Ive never used AOL, never tested it, never installed AIM or anything.... They are the Anti-Christ...


----------



## GT (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting replies from some of you!

This are some rules that I think would be an upgrade to the better for this Forum!

Discuss and debate, but do not argue.
Of course a discussion can become heated, but it is absolutely essential to remain civil. Try to present your case with proper arguments, and if you do not succeed in convincing the other party, simply agree to disagree. Our forum is built upon mutual respect. Violate that respect and you violate the very foundation our community is built on. Personal attack and insult is never allowed and will be acted upon accordingly depending upon the severity of the attack and insult.

Cannot solve an argument, take it off board
Sometimes an argument cannot be solved by means of discussion. When you reach that point you can either choose to stop participating or take it outside. When an argument becomes too personal, it doesn't contribute to the atmosphere of the forum. This forum is not a tool for personal axe grinding. Such continued behavior will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2006)

> ...Cannot solve an argument, take it off board...




Some of the best debates comes long after the origional debate has come to an end and someone new jumps in.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

I am loving this 'debate' GT. 
I have found your need to necessitate such a provoking discussion on a forum which is pridominatly used by a male audience quite intriguing. I would hazard a guess that you may have held more of a sinister intention in doing so.
Yet you sound almost astounded when certain members appear hostile to your comments.
I for one return to this site on numerous occasions because of the very points you have tried to degrade. I find the natural flow of 'chatter' on this forum it's strength over other forums, the conversations can transform from a stimulating debate to an outragious yet cleverly hysterical banter between several members. A form of escapism which I feel holds no loss of dignity on any part.

There are threads on this site which remain whole heartedly intrinsic to its title, whilst this area if the hub of friendly banter amongst people for whom the common thread remains 'planes'.
Perhaps you could start a thread with a topic you consider intellectually stimulating around a subject matter of personal interest to you.
Or simple one entitled 'Debates'.

I will not hold your view point against you, though i think your motives were to provoke hostility amungst the ranks. However, I shall leave you with a northern expression to mull over or debate further: -
You are a bit of a 'twat' aren't you?
 
yours respectfully (on some level) Cripps


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 24, 2006)

My thoughts entirely - you always find moany old gits whining about Off-Topic on every forum in existance. Sorry to say this GT, but you're falling into that catagory.

If you don't have a certain amount of Forum spam the whole thing shrivels up - seen it before on other forums. If the mods start getting fascistic on people - they leave! No more people - no more forum!

I think we have the balance pretty good here - it's not the Nanny state, but at the same time if someone kicks off, we have a variety of different tools and personalities to pacify those who would deviate from the path of rightiousness......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally, I like this place the way it is, but then that's just my opinion and no one really gives a shit what I think anyway. How the hell I ever became a moderator is anyone's guess, 'cuz I love to spam. 

I just try to keep everyone from killing each other if I can. Other than that, yer on yer own as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Clave (Mar 24, 2006)

Spam is not the same as Discussion...

This place is just fine 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Damn right, I dont find discussion goes too well in a sandwich...


----------

